
Show HN: Collaborative todo list app – to reduce the email load in my office - nikodunk
https://nikodunk.github.io/simple-to-do-react/
======
aldo712
Sorry if I'm missing something, but how is this collaborative?

~~~
nikodunk
Ah sorry if that’s unclear. It’s not password protected, so I just log in to
my coworker Emma’s list to add stuff to her todo list (and she to mine too)
instead of sending her an email asking her to do something.

~~~
bernardhalas
Hi, how can I do that technically?

Other than that I like this approach. It looks simple and intuitive. It would
be interesting though to see if there's a possibility to add more details
behind each todo item. If you send emails to people asking them to do
something, often one line is not enough to explain that.

BTW, if you'd like to get more UX feedback, please feel free to visit our UX
free community platform at
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).

